# My tool storage



## MarcW (27 Jun 2006)

Thank you all,

for the positive feedback on my yet unfinished tool cabinet. I thought better make a new topic. No not for gloat, not me  

First a pic showing the whole with the pivoting chisel rack. Some of the chisels aren't even being prepared, i don't know why I don't use them. I made the chisel pocket board pivoting because normally I open the frame when working to have access to the planes. This way I have access to them with the frame opened. 








Second pic shows the new place at left for the screwdrivers and a decent home for the fore and the jointer. 






The radiator, well being human, it's cold to me too, but I do not use it, because of the tool cabinet and eventual changings in humidity. Anyway planing goes faster when the thermometer drops below 15 degrees :wink: The shop is a two car garage too without much daylight, so far no paradise here.  

Maybe the cabinet appears to be smaller, because of the 3 cm thick boards.

So these are my latest pics, the door has yet to wait, the frame and the T&G boards are ready, only the gluing... I'm looking for one that gives me 20 minutes to assemble. 

Thanks for sharing,

Marc,


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jun 2006)

Excellent work - not sure if I am more impressed with the quality of the cabinet,or the _enormous_ collection of planes it contains  

Looking forward to seeing the finished article.

Andrew


----------



## Nick W (27 Jun 2006)

Very nice indeed. Just one question - where will you put your next plane or chisel? Oh, and don't imagine we'll believe you if you say you don't need/want any more. :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jun 2006)

Can't see any space for the two Stanley #45s, Marc :shock: Will they be going in the doors :? 

Very nice cabinet 8) 

Paul


----------



## deirdre (27 Jun 2006)

PowerTool":247wrp4n said:


> Excellent work - not sure if I am more impressed with the quality of the cabinet,or the _enormous_ collection of planes it contains
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished article.



Enormous?

I have very nearly that many.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jun 2006)

> Enormous?
> 
> I have very nearly that many.



Err - I have three  
And one of those is electric... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## deirdre (27 Jun 2006)

PowerTool":3rotfhc1 said:


> > Enormous?
> >
> > I have very nearly that many.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, I missed your nick.

I love the OP's cabinet and look forward to the article. I'm going to need some unique design tweaks for my own cabinet due to living 2km from a major earthquake fault.


----------



## Colin C (27 Jun 2006)

Hi MarcW
I am glad to see there was no gloat :roll: :wink: 
Its just that my eye hurt from all that shiney (LN :mrgreen: ) metal and a weel thought out cabinet, very nice.
Lucky I dont have many planes myself :^o  ( no LN in there )
Ps what are you getting next :-k


----------



## JesseM (28 Jun 2006)

Very nice tool cabinet. I have envisioned myself making one as capable as that but it usually falls quite short. I like how you have the planes hanging. Thats a neat idea. Also is that a load bearing box of altoids supporting the jointer on the left? :wink:


----------



## Mirboo (28 Jun 2006)

Hi Mark,

That is a very nice cabinet and I'm envious of the stuff you have stored within it. I'm keen to see how you tackle the door of the cabinet. 

While I would like to store my tools in such a cabinet I have avoided it because of my fear of rust. My house (and the little workshop I have in the corner of my garage) is about 150 metres from the ocean and the salt air is a tool killer. 

After each time I use my planes and chisels etc. I wipe them down with a light machine oil and then wrap them in an oil cloth. I have a few Lie-Nielsen planes (nowhere near as many as you) and after each use I wipe oil all over the soles and blades, place them in a plane sock and then store them back in the boxes they came in. Thankfully this manages to keep the rust at bay.


----------



## Bernhard (28 Jun 2006)

Nick W":1byun234 said:


> Very nice indeed. Just one question - where will you put your next plane or chisel? Oh, and don't imagine we'll believe you if you say you don't need/want any more. :wink:



That is a good point Nick. Although I am not getting tired to look at such a nice tool cabinet made from nice walnut I would always fear that it will become too small. 
According to my (and other experience) it will become too small  

Of course there is always the possibility to reoranize the cabinet but to my opinion it is much easier to reorganize an open wall hanging system.

Bernhard


----------



## Alf (28 Jun 2006)

MarcW":3oq7vfz0 said:


> Maybe the cabinet appears to be smaller, because of the 3 cm thick boards.


That'd do it :shock: :lol: 

Thank you for the extra pics and info, Marc. Very interesting and inspiring. I was wondering if the catch/lug that the chisel rack rests on when closed physically holds it shut, or what? Spring-loaded or something perhaps? Does that make any sense?  The other thing was, on WoodCentral iirc you said the Japanese chisels should be kept horizontal - I confess that was news to me. Is there a particular reason why?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (28 Jun 2006)

Marc, gorgeous cabinet, gorgeous tools - thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## Shady (28 Jun 2006)

Super: I've seen that sort of plane hold system before, but confess I'm always slightly puzzled as to exactly how you get them in/out: does something twist/turn (can't be those top lugs with two screws in them?), or do you pull 'out' at the bottom?

Because of this very confusion, mine sit on an angled ramp.


----------



## Alf (28 Jun 2006)

You just push the toe of the plane up into the toe holder and that gives room to pop out the heel from the bottom rebate. It's just a matter of getting the spacing and holder design right. I used to have my planes stored that way and its economical on space if you need a shallow cabinet, but I always worried that in a hurry I wouldn't get the plane in place quite right and hear as shattering crash as I turned away, so I gave it up. 

That and the cabinet got way too small... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shady (28 Jun 2006)

Thanks Alf - I guess it's one of those things that's blindingly obvious once you've done it/grasped it. Makes sense.


----------



## MarcW (28 Jun 2006)

Nick W":3mxg58gm said:


> ... where will you put your next plane or chisel? Oh, and don't imagine we'll believe you if you say you don't need/want any more. :wink:



Enough room left, think on the door and yes there will be some planes and chisels more. :lol: 



> Can't see any space for the two Stanley #45s, Marc Will they be going in the doors
> ...
> Paul



Paul, I don't know yet. There will be two jacks and a #112 to install first, then I will see how I will fit them in. Planning this is not one of my strongest sides :lol:



> Colin C
> ...Ps what are you getting next


Next will be the scraper or the #5 1/2 or the BU Jack...Hm I don't know yet. The project will decide. :roll: 



> JesseM
> ... Also is that a load bearing box of altoids supporting the jointer on the left?



Jesse, the load bearing box of altoids is not supporting the jointer but hiding under. The jointer is supported by a small beveled batten. But ...what's a load bearing box of ALTOIDS :? I didn't find that in any dictionary. So for the children, the box holds the blades for the beading tool, sincerely  










> Bernhard
> 
> ...According to my (and other experience) it will become too small
> 
> ...



Bernhard, don't forget the door and I can imagine a rolling tool cart fitting neatly under the hanging cabinet with some nice dovetailed drawers... So lots of possibilities even in a small shop.  




> Alf
> ... I was wondering if the catch/lug that the chisel rack rests on when closed physically holds it shut, or what? Spring-loaded or something perhaps? Does that make any sense? The other thing was, on WoodCentral iirc you said the Japanese chisels should be kept horizontal - I confess that was news to me. Is there a particular reason why?
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Alf, 
The catch has to reasons for being alive: First it prevents the chisel rack danging in the planes and second as the frame is dovetailed merely and there is no diagonal stiffening aid and much weight, think of the chisels, mallet and hammers... the catch relieves the stress from the frame. On the pic you can see I have lowered the tip of the catch

I don't think japanese chisel should or most be stored horizontally, I wanted to say that they are installed this way traditionally. That was my starting point placing them on two dowels and then I figured out, pivoting on a rack 'd be more comfortable and so I got on with this idea. I always have these nasty issues expressing myself cleanly in english.  









> David C
> With very ingenious rotating chisel rack?
> David Charlesworth



Many thanks, I take it as a compliment 8) 



> Shady
> Super: I've seen that sort of plane hold system before, but confess I'm always slightly puzzled as to exactly how you get them in/out: does something twist/turn (can't be those top lugs with two screws in them?), or do you pull 'out' at the bottom?



Shady,
Alf gave you already an excellent answer, maybe I can add this pic. You see that the heel rests inbetween a bevel and the cabinet's back. The dust traces show you how the heel slides in.






I hope every question's answered and I want to thank you all for your kind words. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Marc


----------



## Alf (28 Jun 2006)

Marc, many thanks for all the close-ups and explanation. Your attention to detail is excellent. It's a superb cabinet that I'm _extremely_ tempted to plagiarise.  Just need to see the doors now :wink: :lol:

Cheers, Alf

P.S. A forum full of Brits is the last place you need worry about language skills - odds are you can speak it better than we can.


----------



## Bernhard (28 Jun 2006)

Marc,

yes, I remember you mentioned once the movable tool cart. That is an excellent idea especially as you have the space for it. Maybe it would even work partly as an assembly or gluing table?

Coming back to the tool cabinet you are right. You still have the space in the doors. On the other hand (being German  ) I prefer to have the tools organized together i.g. planes to planes, chisel to chisels....
I would drive mad when one plane is hanging in the left door while all the others are somewhere else. 

But that is just my personal style of working and there is no doubt your cabinet belongs to the finest I have ever seen. In my eyes you can compete with Becksvoort and Dave Anderson.

By the way are you planning a rack for your saws?

Bernhard


----------



## Javier (29 Jun 2006)

Wow, that's a sharp looking cabinet. Can we get a more distant view and see the whole thing?


----------



## whybob71 (29 Jun 2006)

WOW!!! that's reaaaaallllly nice!! :shock: :shock:  

I have some questions: are the planes enough safe in that vertical position? How do you remove them? 

I'm just in the middle of making a plane-cabinet: the ramps are at 10° and the screwed block is at the back of the plane sole. I'm now wondering which system is the best......... :? and safer.........

thanks
Bob


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Marc W - a very gloatworthy cabinet and collection of LN kit, but I wonder, do you use *all* of the planes on a regular basis? For example I can see a LN No 8 and 7 in the rack and the only difference between them is a wider blade and 50mm of cast iron...and about £60. If you do use them all, more power to your elbow, if not, then that's a very pretty, very expensive collection of cast iron and bronze not doing allot. I went down this road of tool collecting when I started doing cabinet work many years ago and its very, very easy to get sucked into the maelstrom of trying to buy every conceivable tool that might be required, and in my view, its cash that can be spent better elsewhere...I ended up not using three quarters of what I bought. If you look at the hand tools of folk like Alan Peters they have just the minimum of kit needed to do the job..Krenov is different in that he makes all his planes, apart from, I recollect, a Stanley block plane that's in one of his books. I once knew a old maker who had as his hand tool kit a beaten up Record No4, a Stanley knife, and old 25mm chisel,a 300mm steel rule, a Norton oil stone and a flexible tape measure...thats it...mind you, what he could do with machinery was another story. 
I now, in my wisdom, keep the minimum of hand tools and buy kit specifically for each job as it comes along which saves a lot of the folding in the long run. If a tool doesn't earn its keep its taking up space and cash in a crowded workshop that could be used for other stuff. This is only a personal view and will probably provoke a storm of indignant protest from folks who like collecting toys, so I'm going to post this now, back away from the screen in case it explodes and disappear into the workshop for a couple of hours - Rob


----------



## Alf (29 Jun 2006)

Perhaps worth keeping in mind the difference between someone using hand tools for money and someone using them for pleasure. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (29 Jun 2006)

In a 1980's magazine.

It is common to store tools on pegboard (or similar). This is convenient and flexible.

But most people run out of wall space.

The idea was to make a "rack" for sliding vertical boards, spaced around 4" apart. Each board is pegboard on both faces.

To use, a board is pulled out ("opened") and the tool removed/replaced.

The gives a lot of good storage in a small (cubic) space; It's MUCH easier to make a rack for sliding boards than a load of drawers.

The tip was a prize winner IIRC.

Bugbear


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Alf wrote:



> someone using hand tools for money and someone using them for pleasure.



I have absolutely no beef with how folk spend their hard earned, but even for pleasurable purposes, can someone please explain why you would need a LN No 8 at £356 and a LN No 7 at £300.46 (current APTC prices). They both look much the same and they both do the same job. Even if you use them occasionally, that's an awful lot of dosh tied up in two pretty lumps of metal. When I have a requirement for a long jointer I may persuade SWMBO to let me have one, but I wouldn't buy two. 
All of my tools, both hand and power are used only for pleasurable, non-profit making purposes - the penalties for getting caught selling as a non-registered business made me wince. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Will someone please put me out of my not inconsiderable perplexity - Rob


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

Rob,
I own 4 lawnmowers, all of them cut grass but sometimes I like to use one rather than another for no specific reason (although all 4 did not cost as much as an LN #7). There is a pleasure to be had in having a selection to choose from.

If the two planes only cost 50 quid I guess you would be less perplexed?

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Dedee wrote:



> If the two planes only cost 50 quid I guess you would be less perplexed?



That would be bearable for a while but would annoy the hell out of me so the cra***iest one would have to go and then I'd spend the money on something I actually needed.
Similarly, why have 4 lawnmowers, when as you say, they all cut grass? If I was in that situation, three of them would be in the back of the Landy pronto and down to the dump - Rob, whose definitely having a GOM sort of day.


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

woodbloke":15rg37cp said:


> Similarly, why have 4 lawnmowers, when as you say, they all cut grass? If I was in that situation, three of them would be in the back of the Landy pronto and down to the dump



:lol: One of mine actually came from the dump.

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Andy wrote:



> One of mine actually came from the dump.



Nice one  Rob


----------



## MarcW (29 Jun 2006)

...


> Just need to see the doors now :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Thank you for the kind words Alf, it'll be only one door, so you'll see it in half the time  



> ... Maybe it would even work partly as an assembly or gluing table?
> 
> ...On the other hand (being German ) I prefer to have the tools organized together i.g. planes to planes, chisel to chisels....
> I would drive mad when one plane is hanging in the left door while all the others are somewhere else



Bernhard, that is an excellent idea, that of the assembly table. I think, I make it the same height as the bench is, so I can rely on for longer stuff.

Driving mad? No, so far no signs or even hints... :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: 



> Can we get a more distant view and see the whole thing?



Javier, here it comes. 









> ...I have some questions: are the planes enough safe in that vertical position? How do you remove them? ...
> thanks
> Bob



Bob, No problems til now, never a plane jumped up for almost two years now. :wink: Alf wonderfully explained how to remove on the first page. 




> woodbloke Posted: Thu Jun 29, 2006 10:55 am Post subject: Tool storage
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Rob,

I make it for pleasure. I like tools for using not collecting (if collecting is understood as only to have not to use.)
As you know different planes serve different purposes and yes one can do almost everything with one plane, but that's no pleasure for me. I like too purpose made tools. And I hate setting up a jointer for jointing two edges together and then setting up for flattening and then smoothing. The #8 has a straight edge blade, a replacement blade has a light camber, but is used once in a blue moon. The #7 has a lightly cambered blade in order to make square joints and to smooth long boards. I had the #7 before the #8 and maybe wouldn't have considered to buy a #7 if it had been reversed. Their is though difference of weight and heft between the two. But I never would sell the #7, that I'd consider were wasting my money and my efforts. I aren't married, and so the LOML has to accept what I do with my money. :wink: I have no machines. All my roughsawn lumber goes first through my handsaws and then the planes. So I use pretty much of them. Not everday because I earn my living not with wood. I think everybody is free to do what he wants, you and me. :wink: 

The danger you point to, getting sucked off by having to consume planes is there, agreed. Next I buy is wood to work on. Pleasure in woodworking is of course developing skills on hand tools but what I like most is finding new solutions and experiencing traditional ones. I'd find it sad having merely tools well set up and tuned, but no chance to dig the planes in the wood. On the other hand keeping just a minimum kit of tools ain't in my nature.

Regards, Marc


----------



## bugbear (29 Jun 2006)

MarcW":3mszje8x said:


> Rob,
> 
> I make it for pleasure. I like tools for using not collecting (if collecting is understood as only to have not to use.)



Ah, the wonderfully simple notion that there is only "collecting" or "using", and that the difference between them is clear.

But there are so many variations... Having the just-right shape and weight of hammer allows you to perform a task a little better than an only-appoximately-right hammer.

The question becomes - does having a useable hammer you've never (yet) used count as a "collector's hammer" - or is it merely a "user's hammer" awaiting the right task?

BugBear (with many tools awaiting the right task)


----------



## Bernhard (29 Jun 2006)

I have to confess I had the same idea like Rob. Why #8 when you already have a #7? Especially as there is a lot of money involved.

But I changed my mind after having worked with Marc´s #8. Especially when you do not have access to an e-powered thicknesser and jointer you will welcome the #8. The additional weight compared to the #7 is remarkable.

Of course when we look into the wood shops of some famous guys (like David C) they survive without. David clearly mentioned that he is fine with his #5 1/2 but he has a an e-jointer!

Moreover I bought as well a #4 while having a #4 1/2 and a BUsmoother. The same with BU Jack and a #5 1/2 and I can tell you I will not sell one of them.

Bernhard

PS

I like the one with the four lawnmawers! I am envious about the precise english cut of the lawn. Now I know how you manage :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jun 2006)

Marc - thanks for your reply - I will now sleep much easier tonight knowing that your mind boglingly droolable collection of planes is being put to good use, and isn't just there to be admired... might even have a tincture or two to help me get off to sleep.

Bugbear wrote :



> useable hammer you've never (yet) used count as a "collector's hammer" - or is it merely a "user's hammer" awaiting the right task?



Someone once said... 'to hammer or not to hammer, that is the question....' or something similar..... William Spokeshave, wern't it? - Rob


----------



## Bernhard (29 Jun 2006)

woodbloke":1upcoqyl said:


> Marc - thanks for your reply - I will now sleep much easier tonight knowing that your mind boglingly droolable collection of planes is being put to good use, and isn't just there to be admired... might even have a tincture or two to help me get off to sleep.


Whait a minute Rob, he tried my #5 1/2 and is considering to buy one! while he already owns a #6  

Bernhard


----------



## MarcW (29 Jun 2006)

bugbear":1bjq1olk said:


> Ah, the wonderfully simple notion that there is only "collecting" or "using", and that the difference between them is clear.
> 
> But there are so many variations... Having the just-right shape and weight of hammer allows you to perform a task a little better than an only-appoximately-right hammer.
> 
> ...



Bugbear,

I knew when I hit the "Submit" button, that I would be caught up. You're right. My black & white view is actually no reality. I have to admit, it happened to me too I bought a plane only for pleasure to have (BUSmoother i.e. indeed there are more  ) It is of no other purpose than experiencing its performance. But I use it. Others are used scarcely and one could consider them to be collector's tools. There is a grey zone between the two poles of the pure collector and the pure user. I spoke more of a tendency of me to be user, but none with only one plane and one chisel. I hope I got it right  [-o<



> Marc - thanks for your reply - I will now sleep much easier tonight knowing that your mind boglingly droolable collection of planes is being put to good use, and isn't just there to be admired... might even have a tincture or two to help me get off to sleep.



Rob,
Glad to hear you will find peace. Don't worry about what's Bernhard said, I will buy no plane anymore, no not me :^o Perhaps a little siesta on after noon? 

Bernhard, the #6 is no more to be considered playing in the same league. It's a real fore plane now with this heavily cambered edge. So indeed, maybe as David once mentioned, there is a good reason to come to a #5 1/2. ](*,)

Regards, Marc


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

Bernhard":3sw1s396 said:


> I like the one with the four lawnmawers! I am envious about the precise english cut of the lawn. Now I know how you manage :lol:



Err actually I've just had a count - seems I've got 5   
I wont hijack this excellant thread anymore see Here

Andy


----------



## Bernhard (29 Jun 2006)

dedee":35jsef8c said:


> Bernhard":35jsef8c said:
> 
> 
> > I like the one with the four lawnmawers! I am envious about the precise english cut of the lawn. Now I know how you manage :lol:
> ...



No problem Andy at least they fit into the Hand Tool Forum  
I remember my time as a Schoolboy when I had to work with this kind of lawnmawer in my parents garden. Today I am happy with a lawnmawer powered by an engine.

Bernhard


----------



## MikeW (1 Jul 2006)

Hi Marc,

I have been reading this thread for a couple days--and I keep coming back and looking at your wonderful cabinet!

I'm still using one I built hastily and have always been looking at others' cabinets and thinking about building a nicer one. Yours is one of the best I have seen. Your ingenuity of ways to fit various tools is inspiring.

Simply wonderful. The detail shots are a great help too.

Thank you!

Mike
now waiting to see your portable toolbox...


----------



## ydb1md (2 Jul 2006)

Very nice cabinet, awesome tools and nice gloat  ccasion5: 

Is there anything in the Lie Nielsen catalog (besides the chisels) that you don't have? :-k :wink:


----------



## ydb1md (2 Jul 2006)

I wanna see the saw til!


----------



## MarcW (2 Jul 2006)

MikeW":xbwxpspt said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a couple days--and I keep coming back and looking at your wonderful cabinet!
> 
> ...





Mike,

Thank you for your more than kind words. Coming from a master furnituremaker and toolmaker,    ...

Marc 

tackling the handle on the toolbox today. If you will see a straight one later on, please don't ask if it wouldn't better have been a bent one. 



> Very nice cabinet, awesome tools and nice gloat
> 
> Is there anything in the Lie Nielsen catalog (besides the chisels) that you don't have?



Yes many things, as there are saws, chisels as you mentioned some jacks, spokeshaves. I will welcome everything , birthday is in early August. Man that's nice! Thank you in advance! (hammer) 

My saw till is a block with as many saw kerfs as I have saws. Really isn't worth a pic. :wink:

Have a nice sunday evening,

Marc


----------

